

Trying to Sell PVS-Studio to Google, or New Bugs in Chromium - DmitryNovikov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0225/

======
taspeotis

        The Chromium developers disregard Visual Studio and don't use Makefile but still manage somehow to write an incredibly high-quality code. How come?
    

I think the answer is because high-quality code doesn't come from Visual
Studio and/or makefiles.

~~~
yeukhon
Now you have just made an enemy of roughly half of the C/C++ developers in
this world lol

~~~
Danieru
Except everyone everywhere hates their build system. No one is making enemies
here. No project thinks their code quality is a result of choosing make, or
automake, or cmake, or qmake, or scons, or ant, or premake, or now I hear
someone went and wrote a new one: GYP.

Because of course if there is one thing the world needs, it's Yet Another
Build System. Which as it happens, is also a build system:
[http://www.op59.net/yabs/readme.html](http://www.op59.net/yabs/readme.html)

~~~
raverbashing
I have a personal corollary that I am now extending.

Two things always suck: bug tracking and build systems.

What I think happens is that even if the foundations are different (and
better), the ideas on how to do it are still the same as the first build
systems. And that's the problem

Overcomplicated, unhelpful, trying to fix language problems.

Yes Makefiles are bad but a handcrafted one (or minimally automated) is
usually much cleaner than most of the automated stuff.

------
krakensden
The number I'm most interested in: the false positive count.

~~~
nl
_The PVS-Studio analyzer has generated 3582 first-level warnings (the set of
General Analysis rules) for this project. This number is very big. Most of
them are false positives._ .. _[a] simple operation lets us subtract 2300
false positives from the total number of messages (3528). We have at one
instant eliminated 65% of messages. Now we don 't have to waste time examining
them._

[1] [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0205/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0205/)

------
acqq
The article is not easy to read, a human editor would help.

Still note that the first found bug looks serious, it seems to lower the
security: it's in ssl3_SendEncryptedExtensions and compares wrong.

------
habr
ДАИТИ ЭНВАИТ НА ХАБР!

